# Sobre diferentes conectores para Hardware y otros



## yosimiro (Jul 12, 2016)

Esta página, me ha servido mucho, desde cuando era* ".com"*
La tengo almacenada desde esa época.
Y como siempre se pregunta sobre eso...

http://www.hardwarebook.info/


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2016)

Esta también está bien:
http://pinouts.ru/


----------

